# Giant Trance 2005



## Xiorell (5 May 2011)

Hey people



I might have a chance to pick one of these up

Not confirmed yet but pretty sure it's this model
http://www.bikepedia...nce+2&Type=bike



Anyone had/got one and what they like? What'd be the going rate now?



EDIT
It's actually the Trance 2 - 2007 model


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 May 2011)

Spec looks good if the price is right. I would expect to pay £300/350 for a good quality one.


----------



## Cubist (5 May 2011)

If it is original spec it'll be pretty good. http://www.jejamescycles.com/specifications/giantTrance207.html

The 2008 models moved onto 120mm travel, and are very well reviewed (that is if I'm allowed to mention what I have read in magazines) but the 2007 looks to be a great bike with great equipment (in fact the Reba Fork is just awesome in 100mm guise) 

£300 to £400 as a ball-park figure. Be prepared to up it a bit if the seller has added any upgrades but don't let them get too misty-eyed. You also need to make sure the fork and shock have been serviced. 

It won't be the lightest beast on the planet though!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 May 2011)

Only thing I notices was on the 2005 model the spec was XT whilst on the 2007 is is Deore. Maybe it shows how the kit im[proves year on year?!


Cubist said:


> If it is original spec it'll be pretty good. http://www.jejamescy...tTrance207.html
> 
> The 2008 models moved onto 120mm travel, and are very well reviewed (that is if I'm allowed to mention what I have read in magazines) but the 2007 looks to be a great bike with great equipment (in fact the Reba Fork is just awesome in 100mm guise)
> 
> ...


----------



## Cubist (5 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Only thing I notices was on the 2005 model the spec was XT whilst on the 2007 is is Deore. Maybe it shows how the kit im[proves year on year?!



The spec sheet I saw had SRAM x9 and RaceFace XC with an XT front mech just to say it's got XT!!

The Tora fork on the current Trance 2 is good, but not as good as a Reba IMHO, so they appear now to be building down to a price point.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 May 2011)

I stand corrected. It was a mix of Shimano stuff.

Components Component GroupMountain Mix BrakesetHayes HFX-9 XC brakes, Hayes levers Shift LeversShimano Deore LX Front DerailleurShimano Deore XT Rear DerailleurShimano Deore LX SGS CranksetRace Face Evolve XC X-Type, 22/32/44 teeth PedalsTime ATAC Alium Bottom BracketUnspecified BB Shell WidthUnspecified Rear Cogs9-speed, 11 - 34 teeth ChainUnspecified SeatpostRace Face Evolve, 30.9mm diameter SaddleWTB Rocket V HandlebarRace Face Evolve XC riser Handlebar ExtensionsUnspecified Handlebar StemRace Face Evolve XC Headset1 1/8" integrated FSA Orbit Z 


Cubist said:


> The spec sheet I saw had SRAM x9 and RaceFace XC with an XT front mech just to say it's got XT!!
> 
> The Tora fork on the current Trance 2 is good, but not as good as a Reba IMHO, so they appear now to be building down to a price point.


----------



## tradesecrets (6 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Spec looks good if the price is right. I would expect to pay £300/350 for a good quality one.



for a bike that cost 2000$ new .. 

more like 500 if well kept


----------



## Cubist (6 May 2011)

tradesecrets said:


> for a bike that cost 2000$ new ..
> 
> more like 500 if well kept


Four years old, a used MTB, with an outdated overweight frame?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 May 2011)

+1


Cubist said:


> Four years old, a used MTB, with an outdated overweight frame?


----------



## Xiorell (6 May 2011)

Oh ballsacks.

The frame is smaller than I originally thought. Is only a 14.5 inch I was under the impression we was looking at an 18inch.


Think 14.5 would feel a bit cramped. And it was all going so well !!!!!!!!! Never mind.


----------



## User482 (7 May 2011)

I have a 2006 trance. It's a superb bike, that rides as if it has much more than 100mm travel. Works better with a longer fork - I have Fox F120s on mine. The design is similar to the current model, but it's a bit heavier and has less travel. Mud clearance isn't great.


----------



## deaksie (7 May 2011)

hello I have a trance 2 2008 which I absolutely love to bits, do 10 hrs a week on it all year round, go anywhere, do anything. I recognise that in 2007 they did a bit of an overhaul on the model so some bits of mine will be different, but I am obsessed with it to the extent that I have this morning purchased a 2nd hand but unused reign 3 2006 which is the model up from the trance - absolutely brilliant! I paid £560 for the reign but I stress it is unused. 
the boys in the chatroom seemed to think that was a good price. 
my lbs pointed out that I should check the frame carefully as the warranty only applies to the first purchaser

Here is a photo of my trance taken last weekend, you don't have to have the silly wheels - I had a girlie moment
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61862363@N04/5684369729/

Here is a photo of the reign taken about an hour ago, couldn't wait til it dried after I had washed it!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61862363@N04/5695524565/in/photostream/

Hope this helps

L


----------

